# 6 gallon tank... can my bettas have fish buddies?



## bettabeauty (Oct 30, 2009)

Have two bettas in a divided 6 gallon tank.

One betta, Atlantis has two snails on his side. The other betta, Titan, has two snails and one shrimp.

Mind you, these snails are EXTREMELY small. They actually came as an accident with some plants I bought at the Pet Store. I'm not even sure what kind they are.

That said, do you think its possible for me to get an actual fish buddy friend in the tank with them, or is my tank to small and will it cause problems?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i personally wouldnt add anything else, it could be overstocking it......
the smaller the tank:
1. less space for another fish to fend off any agressive behavior from the territorial betta
2. ammonia will build up VERY fast in 6 gallons
3. snails will grow, and they have a high bioload (poop alot!)


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

No, I wouldn't add anything else. 3 gallons is perfect for one Betta. The snails should be fine.
I wouldn't have a community tank unless you have 10+ gallons.


----------



## bettabeauty (Oct 30, 2009)

Okay, danke!


----------



## CutieBetta1 (Nov 30, 2009)

When would it be okay to add a snail to the family? I am thinking about adding one to my male batta Fin, but would Fin try to hurt him?


----------



## 82028 (Dec 2, 2009)

be careful because those snails that came in with your plants multiply very quickly!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Ya, like mentioned above snail poo ALOT and be careful ... i guarantee there will be even more snail to come! GOTTA SMASH THEM!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yep, those snails will breed like creezy! They'd make rabbits jealous! Unless you want hundreds of little snails in your tank, Id' kill them off and get one of those bigger ones.


----------



## bettabeauty (Oct 30, 2009)

Yep. You guys were right. I am now trying to fish out all of these little snails. So far, I've caught about eight. I'm trying to find a friendly person on Craigslist who wants them... no luck.

Can I let them run free outside?


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, considering their aquatic snails, they'll just die outside. You should just smash them.


----------



## bettabeauty (Oct 30, 2009)

noooooo. I am going to try to find someone on Craigslist.


----------

